# My first GA giant.



## Ruger Theory (Dec 12, 2010)

This is my first GA wallhanger after four years of hunting here. I shot him with a 300 wby throwing 168gr TSX's. He scored 134" and my next biggest buck's rack will slide inside of this one's 18" spread.


----------



## tah1982 (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 12, 2010)

That'll work...  Congrats!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 12, 2010)

That's a fine trophy!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 12, 2010)

He's a good one.  Congrats on a fine buck.

Hoss


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Good buck ,Congrats


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Dec 12, 2010)

that'l work


----------



## Just BB (Dec 13, 2010)

That's a keeper, congrats


----------



## win3006 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice 1


----------



## jtomczak (Dec 16, 2010)

sweet!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 16, 2010)

Beast of a buck right there! Congrats!


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 20, 2010)

dandy buck congrats!!


----------



## bany (Dec 20, 2010)

Sweet, What a Brute!


----------



## Brassman (Dec 20, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## LJay (Dec 21, 2010)

Good one for sure!!!!


----------



## GB Young (Dec 21, 2010)

great deer!


----------



## boparks (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a fine deer


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Dec 27, 2010)

Good buck! Congrats!!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 5, 2011)

nice buck !


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice deer, congrats


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 6, 2011)

a fine buck indeed, congrats


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 7, 2011)

Great deer!!


----------

